# Blown up by a Mod!



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

So I was dumb enough to mention that my go to yard gars were getting harder to find and Dino, @ UBC03 decided to hit me up with a sampler! 
Thank you brother looking forward em!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lookin good @OneStrangeOne

Nice hit @UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit Dino! 
Can't wait to hear your take on those.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yard gars are my specialty.. They're all well rested at 63-65.

Think all those 2$ sticks perform like 7$ cigars.IMO 

Word of advice I would be punch the ccs. They're all short fillers. The best thing is about cc short fillers is the filler is still ALL cc.

Enjoy bro. Hope ya find a new go to cheapie in that bunch.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You'll be smoking the best yard gars in the neighborhood now.
Boo ya


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Let me know your thoughts on the Iron Horse... I almost picked some up the other day. 

Nice hit... the engine on the mower won't be the only thing smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> Let me know your thoughts on the Iron Horse... I almost picked some up the other day.
> 
> Nice hit... the engine on the mower won't be the only thing smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best thoughts are your own. Good thing your addy is in your profile.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice hit !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done Dino


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

csk415 said:


> The best thoughts are your own. Good thing your addy is in your profile.


I actually need to update the addy. Thanks for reminding me that it's there.  I moved to a new house a while back - it's nice having an actual yard for a gar, now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Good hit...right...? Lol, I've never had any of those sticks so not sure. Either way, they'll help you age your other beauties a little longer. Gotta be better than a Quorum! :smile2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> I actually need to update the addy. Thanks for reminding me that it's there.  I moved to a new house a while back - it's nice having an actual yard for a gar, now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Maxh92. Try these in the new yard. Nothing special. Couple horses for you. They have a couple months on them. Prob could use a little more.

9500 1134 8191 7100 0395 56


----------

